# Car Seat Installation Training



## Lookinforacopjob (Sep 9, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where I can find the training for car seat installation certifications? I cant find anything anywhere...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Not even sure who still offers the service outside of the Hospitals. We stopped doing it because of the liability. Supposedly someone somewhere got sued.


----------



## Lookinforacopjob (Sep 9, 2008)

Maybe thats why I cant find a training anywhere. We still offer it but the only officer in our department who was certified has left so I was going to offer to do it.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

i am almost positive wellesley does it still


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

The internet is a great invention

https://ssl13.cyzap.net/dzapps/dbza...tSQL&pCourseID=MA20101216993&pCoursePK=555161


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Pretty sure the fire departments do it, ours does after we stopped doing it. No one likes to sue fun loving guys who work out and barbecue all day.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

MSP in Framingham still does the checks by appointment. A lot of FD's, other than that good luck. 

Looking to pad the resume?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Lookinforacopjob said:


> Maybe thats why I cant find a training anywhere. We still offer it but the only officer in our department who was certified has left so I was going to offer to do it.


Your department? Does that mean you're no longer "lookingforacopjob"?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

right.as.rain said:


> Your department? Does that mean you're no longer "lookingforacopjob"?


A. Should change his screen name to NoLongerLookingForAJob

B. Maybe he is looking for a different kind of a job... Hint Hint Hint:tounge_smile::tounge_smile:
(Yes, a dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

263FPD said:


> Maybe he is looking for a different kind of a job... Hint Hint Hint:tounge_smile::tounge_smile:
> (Yes, a dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste.)


Well, waste not, want not I suppose.


----------



## Lookinforacopjob (Sep 9, 2008)

right.as.rain said:


> Your department? Does that mean you're no longer "lookingforacopjob"?


Good one.... Had this account for years but dont think I can change the screenname. Thanks for the link to the class, definitely looking to pad the resume with stuff that others wont waste their time going to.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Lookinforacopjob said:


> Good one.... Had this account for years but dont think I can change the screenname. Thanks for the link to the class, definitely looking to pad the resume with stuff that others wont waste their time going to.


PM an admin with your name change.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Lookinforacopjob said:


> Good one.... Had this account for years but dont think I can change the screenname. Thanks for the link to the class, definitely looking to pad the resume with stuff that others wont waste their time going to.


Congrats on making the team, by the way.


----------

